# Joining in on the fun



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

jmc123617.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## luckym8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome to AT. What’s your bow of choice?


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## jmc123617 (Mar 3, 2018)

luckym8 said:


> Welcome to AT. What’s your bow of choice?


I currently have a Mathews Halon 6 and a Mathews VXR 31.5


----------



## jmc123617 (Mar 3, 2018)

jmc123617 said:


> I currently have a Mathews Halon 6 and a Mathews VXR 31.5


Both are strung up with "Breathn" 's strings. I Can't say enough about how happy I am with his strings.


----------



## luckym8 (Feb 15, 2015)

jmc123617 said:


> I currently have a Mathews Halon 6 and a Mathews VXR 31.5


I have been a Mathews guy through and through. But……… I recently went to a bow tech and have been throughly impressed.


----------



## jmc123617 (Mar 3, 2018)

luckym8 said:


> I have been a Mathews guy through and through. But……… I recently went to a bow tech and have been throughly impressed.


Shot lots of brands before but the Mathews just feel right to me currently, I don't ever bash people about their choice of brand, it's all about what feels good and works for you. It's hard to find a "bad" bow nowadays.


----------



## jmc123617 (Mar 3, 2018)

Tim Roberts said:


> jmc123617.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.
> 
> Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


I appreciate the heads up. I am aware of the stipulations for the classifieds and am in no hurry to buy or sell.


----------



## luckym8 (Feb 15, 2015)

jmc123617 said:


> Shot lots of brands before but the Mathews just feel right to me currently, I don't ever bash people about their choice of brand, it's all about what feels good and works for you. It's hard to find a "bad" bow nowadays.


I agree 💯 

no brand bashing here. I picked up the bow tech for fun and found myself going back to it again and again. Needless to say I ended up with it.

I make my wife so proud


----------



## txcountry3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjm479 (5 mo ago)

Welcome from NH!


----------



## Kmwestbrook94 (4 mo ago)

Just joined my self looking forward to see what all is on here


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Motomike849 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## TheDude1234 (4 mo ago)

Welcome to the AT!


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome aboard . Took a long break myself , now my grandsons are grow an interest so back at it I go


----------



## Karoleo (3 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------

